# Unusual setup - Mixer - Will this work



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi.

This is a bit of an unusual setup, so im not sure how this is going to work together. I need a system for an event that uses a 7.1 ORB Audio setup. I also need a mixer capable of having around 3 inputs, inclindg microphone, laptop and dvd player. I need to be able to fad in these inputs, for example fadout dvd player whilst fadding in laptop.

The way I see it is I need to put the inputs into the mixing board, then have the ouput going into something like an onkyo 607 amp, then output into the speakers. Will this work?

The first problem is, will I need a preamp, to amplify the signals going into the mixing board?

This is the second problem is, can I get a cable that goes from the XLR output of the mixer into the onkyo amp, either by RCA or similar.

This is the mixing board I am looking at:
http://www.decks.co.uk/products/alesis/Multimix_6_FX


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

To output to all seven speakers, the Onkyo will have a surround mode that either created a pseudo surround field, or simply sends the same signal to all 7 speakers.

No you won't need a pre-amp. The mixer has mic pres built in for the mic, and use the line inputs for everything else.

Don't worry about the XLR, use the tape outputs via RCA.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can connect the DVD player’s digital output to the Onkyo, that way you’ll have Dolby Digital for movies.

The DVD player also has analog outputs (the red/white RCA jacks). You can connect those to your mixer, along with the laptop. 

You might look for a DJ mixer, rather than a PA mixer. DJ mixers typically have a crossfade function. Most DJ mixers also have RCA outputs that you can send to the Onkyo. If not, as Marshall mentioned the tape outputs can probably be used. They’re often connected with the main output control.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

